# Meyer Expandable Power Box Snow Pusher



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

With the debut of the new Meyer expandable power box plow, this summer, is anyone using one yet? Looks like it might be a great tool, especially being able to safely road a 12' pusher without becoming an over width problem. Recently saw one on a John Deere compact wheel loader, going down a 4 lane highway. I've been watching for this loader working, but have not seen as yet. I called the local Meyer plow dealer. He has not sold one as yet. He is seriously considering bringing one in. I might be interested. Any comments out there?
https://www.meyerproducts.com/snow-plows/box-plow/power-box


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I know they only come with a rubber edge wouldn't by one for that reason.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Its Meyer. That's enough for me.

Look up Metal Pless Extendmaxx. It'll make that Meyer look like a toy.

http://www.metalpless.com/en/products/snow-plow/8/extendmaxx-ex4?category=3


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's really neat that Meyer came oot with this game changing concept.....10 years after several brands were being sold in Kannada.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's really neat that Meyer came oot with this game changing concept.....10 years after several brands were being sold in Kannada.


Can you please expand on your thoughts and feelings towards the Meyers-Swenson product line..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Can you please expand on your thoughts and feelings towards the Meyers-Swenson product line..


Bigger pieces of junk than an EXT.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bigger pieces of junk than an EXT.


Thank You...That's pretty clear


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bigger pieces of junk than an EXT.


That seems to be putting it mildly from past posts I've seen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That seems to be putting it mildly from past posts I've seen.


It's a new year, I've turned over a new leaf.

No more deleted posts is my goal this year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a new year, I've turned over a new leaf.
> 
> No more deleted posts is my goal this year.


:laugh::laugh:

 On how long that lasts.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> On how long that lasts.


We're puting a board together.
Its $5a square 
What day and time would you like?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> We're puting a board together.
> Its $5a square
> What day and time would you like?


I'll take January 3 at 8 AM Alex.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to give it till sometime toward the end of the week but that may be too generous.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a new year, I've turned over a new leaf.
> 
> No more deleted posts is my goal this year.


Wait a minute....You have had many posts deleted already this year....Lets start with the one where you called me "Stoopid".....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

We don't need to take every post off topic...jeez, how many times do we have to ask, request, demand?

Thanks and back on point please :waving:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

post office??? im confused :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

leolkfrm said:


> post office??? im confused :hammerhead:


I corrected it


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OP, I use Meyer. Have used them for several years. I just bought a brand new Super V2 a year ago. This will be my last Meyer purchase. Quality control is an issue. The Meyer of today is much beefier and much stronger than the Meyer of yesterday. But, they can build a strong product all they want, if QC is bad, then what's the point. I have seen the new power box, my dealer has a few of them, and they look really impressive. But, and don't quote me on this, but when I casually asked how much they are wanting for one of those they threw out a number like 12k. I would be terrified to spend that much on a first year run, with a company that is known for QC problems. Just my opinion but I would spend that kind of coin on a company that has been in the containment plow biz for a longer time than Meyer. Meyer has a nice long warranty, and speaking from experience, you will use it more than you want to.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> OP, I use Meyer. Have used them for several years. I just bought a brand new Super V2 a year ago. This will be my last Meyer purchase. Quality control is an issue. The Meyer of today is much beefier and much stronger than the Meyer of yesterday. But, they can build a strong product all they want, if QC is bad, then what's the point. I have seen the new power box, my dealer has a few of them, and they look really impressive. But, and don't quote me on this, but when I casually asked how much they are wanting for one of those they threw out a number like 12k. I would be terrified to spend that much on a first year run, with a company that is known for QC problems. Just my opinion but I would spend that kind of coin on a company that has been in the containment plow biz for a longer time than Meyer. Meyer has a nice long warranty, and speaking from experience, you will use it more than you want to.


Yes. I was the only person at my dealer with an issue that wasn't a warranty. I assume because the service was so bad, but that's a different story. They had A LOT of crap in there getting replaced under warranty. I would stay away.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

ktfbgb said:


> OP, I use Meyer. Have used them for several years. I just bought a brand new Super V2 a year ago. This will be my last Meyer purchase. Quality control is an issue. The Meyer of today is much beefier and much stronger than the Meyer of yesterday. But, they can build a strong product all they want, if QC is bad, then what's the point. I have seen the new power box, my dealer has a few of them, and they look really impressive. But, and don't quote me on this, but when I casually asked how much they are wanting for one of those they threw out a number like 12k. I would be terrified to spend that much on a first year run, with a company that is known for QC problems. Just my opinion but I would spend that kind of coin on a company that has been in the containment plow biz for a longer time than Meyer. Meyer has a nice long warranty, and speaking from experience, you will use it more than you want to.


I just got the price of the Meyer 8-12 expandable box, today. Cost $6995.00 freight included, not the $12,000.00 price you were quoted. I'm sure that it doesn't cost $5,000 more to ship to AZ. The dealer has sold 2 of these units and I talked with both owners, and so far no issues or problems with them. Both owners spoke that they are very satisfied with the Meyer Power box. One is using it on a JD244J compact wheel loader and the other is using his, on a Bobcat S650.
I'm going to meet with the guy that has it on the JD244J, the next snowfall, as he plows in my area, to see it first hand in operation.
Myers snow plows have been around a long time. In fact the first plows I bought were Myers back about 1972. Was satisfied then, but I started buying Western plows, and have had them ever since. I currently own 4 Western Plows and I'm totally satisfied with them. I'm not a fan of Boss and Fisher and SnowEX are hardly seen in my area. I see more and more SaltDog plows from Byers, on the road these days. I've not heard many good comments on those plows, but to each his own.
As far as MetalPless goes too expensive. I can't justify spending $15,000 on a plow similar to the Meyer Power Box. With the Meyer 5 year warranty on this power box plow, my feeling it's a good investment.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That thing would be a waste on a 244J. 

Lets buy a 90k loader and put a 6000 dollar plow on it that has 30 year old technology. 

That's brilliant. 

What machine are you looking at putting this on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bluejlandscaper said:


> With the Meyer 5 year warranty on this power box plow,


You'll need it.

PS Warranties don't plow your customers' lots at 3 AM. It's words on a piece of paper.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll need it.
> 
> PS Warranties don't plow your customers' lots at 3 AM. It's words on a piece of paper.


This.^^^^

Like I said I wasn't sure on the price, we were talking about the warranty work needed on my plow and we were out in the yard kicking the tires and talking about a bunch of stuff. So that price sounds more realistic for what it is. But like I warned and like mark said, you'll probably use the warranty often.

A short synopsis of my problem. Meyer Super V2 purchased brand new at the end of last season. The passenger side moldboard assembly was welded crookedly at the factory. So that wing does not sit level on the ground and does not allow you scrape for cleanup until you wear more than a 1/2" off the cutting edge on that side. When they initially contacted Meyer about it the said it was within manufacturer specification and most likely any new section they sent would be the same or worse. They said that their plows are meant to wear shoes and the cutting edge shouldn't contact the pavement anyway. So I informed the dealer that Meyer can send as many plow sections that they need to until I get one that was welded right. The dealer agreed with me on this and they have the new section on order, out of their own pocket for the moment as Meyer is still giving them the run around about warranty.

You can buy whatever you want. If you go with Meyer I would suggest having your power box set up, and placed on a flat concrete or asphalt surface. Then literally get on your hands and knees to make sure your cutting edges are all contacting the ground. Then inspect each weld to make sure it looks like a good weld and to make sure the geometry is the same throughout the box. Then purchase it once you find one that is built properly. They have very wide tolerances on what is considered to be with in manufacturing specification.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Just an update on my post about the Meyer expandable power box plow.
As far as warranties go I can live with that warranty from Meyers, I have no problem with that. If that plow breaks down at 3 AM, I just go back to my shop and pick up another plow or push box as I have lots of spare equipment and go back to plowing again. Just a minor inconvenience for me.
You guys are wondering what piece of equipment I want to put that plow on. I'm adding a compact wheel loader to my fleet. It could be a used Cat 906 or a new JCB 407, but you guys won't have to worry about me putting the Meyer Expandable Power Box plow on the compact wheel loader, as I want to add the HLA power snow wing plow (SB3200W914) in my deal. Hope you're all OK with my choice.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

bluejlandscaper said:


> Just an update on my post about the Meyer expandable power box plow.
> As far as warranties go I can live with that warranty from Meyers, I have no problem with that. If that plow breaks down at 3 AM, I just go back to my shop and pick up another plow or push box as I have lots of spare equipment and go back to plowing again. Just a minor inconvenience for me.
> You guys are wondering what piece of equipment I want to put that plow on. I'm adding a compact wheel loader to my fleet. It could be a used Cat 906 or a new JCB 407, but you guys won't have to worry about me putting the Meyer Expandable Power Box plow on the compact wheel loader, as I want to add the HLA power snow wing plow (SB3200W914) in my deal. Hope you're all OK with my choice.


I'm OK with whatever you choose.Lots of choices,whatever you feel comfortable with.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bluejlandscaper said:


> Just an update on my post about the Meyer expandable power box plow.
> As far as warranties go I can live with that warranty from Meyers, I have no problem with that. If that plow breaks down at 3 AM, I just go back to my shop and pick up another plow or push box as I have lots of spare equipment and go back to plowing again. Just a minor inconvenience for me.
> You guys are wondering what piece of equipment I want to put that plow on. I'm adding a compact wheel loader to my fleet. It could be a used Cat 906 or a new JCB 407, but you guys won't have to worry about me putting the Meyer Expandable Power Box plow on the compact wheel loader, as I want to add the HLA power snow wing plow (SB3200W914) in my deal. Hope you're all OK with my choice.


Doesn't matter to me what you buy.

I just know I will NEVER buy anything that has a "Meyer" sticker on it. Or is Meyer yellow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

bluejlandscaper said:


> I just got the price of the Meyer 8-12 expandable box, today. Cost $6995.00 freight included, not the $12,000.00 price you were quoted. I'm sure that it doesn't cost $5,000 more to ship to AZ. The dealer has sold 2 of these units and I talked with both
> 
> owners, and so far no issues or problems with them. Both owners spoke that they are very satisfied with the Meyer Power box. One is using it on a JD244J compact wheel loader and
> 
> ...


On what planet is a Meyers Pusher anywhere similar to a Metal Pless or Even Arctic for that matter...Yes they cost more...But you get what you pay for...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> On what planet is a Meyers Pusher anywhere similar to a Metal Pless or Even Arctic for that matter...Yes they cost more...But you get what you pay for...


I'm thinking maybe because they mount on a loader/tractor and then they push snow into a pileThumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

leigh said:


> I'm thinking maybe because they mount on a loader/tractor and then they push snow into a pileThumbs Up


Good point...Didn't think of that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Good point...Didn't think of that


What a :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> On what planet is a Meyers Pusher anywhere similar to a Metal Pless or Even Arctic for that matter...Yes they cost more...But you get what you pay for...


Oh, and they're both yellow


----------



## manitou (Jan 16, 2017)

I would not suggest putting the 812 on a loader of any size, and dont consider backdragging at 12'. We destroyed this one in 30 hours of work


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

manitou said:


> I would not suggest putting the 812 on a loader of any size, and dont consider backdragging at 12'. We destroyed this one in 30 hours of work


Good thing there's a 5 year warranty.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing there's a 5 year warranty.


Y........Operator abuse will be the cause not mfr defects.......


----------



## manitou (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes Meyer paid us back fully which I do appload greatly, as they discovered several flaws in design. Just wanted to make others aware, this is more of a small compact tractor or small skid steer piece of equipment. It is not intended for anything larger than a light skidsteer and is not intended to back drag in the 12' position. These disclaimers will be made clear soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shirley wood like to sea the pics.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley wood like to sea the pics.


I second that. Checked back a couple times to see if he had fixed it yet.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Ran into the guy that has the Meyer Expandable Power Box plow on the John Deere compact loader. We had 4" snowfall on Saturday and he was plowing with that unit feeding a Cat 950 with a 16' ProTeck rubber edge. with snow from the tighter and smaller areas, in the same lot I watched him for a few minutes plowing. When he stopped a moment I went to talk with him. He's completely satisfied with that Meyer Plow. No issues at all, with it. He has used it about 10 times so far, this winter. He likes it and said the price was right. As far as you guys that said that it was a piece of junk, he said tell them to stick it up their A**!
As for me. I'm getting the HLA SB3200W914, it's a more versatile plow for me and only about $2,000 more than the Meyer unit.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

He must have got one built on a Tuesday then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bluejlandscaper said:


> As far as you guys that said that it was a piece of junk, he said tell them to stick it up their A**!


Tell him it won't fit.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It will break trying to fit it up there...


----------

